

Benchmark Comparison of Python Hashing Functions - zacwitte
http://www.zacwitte.com/comparison-of-python-hashing-functions

======
reaperhulk
I'm unsure of the value of benchmarks of hash function performance when you
aren't defining what you need the hash function for. Python's built-in hash
function is not designed to do the same things that the SHA family is.

------
ot
The timings for hash() are meaningless, since Python's str object caches the
hash after the first call [1]. FNV is one of the fastest hash functions, it
should be at least suspicious that hash() is 500 times faster than FNV.

[1]
[http://hg.python.org/releasing/2.7.3/file/7bb96963d067/Objec...](http://hg.python.org/releasing/2.7.3/file/7bb96963d067/Objects/stringobject.c#l1266)

------
jdavid
MD5/ SHA is designed to be slow. so it makes sense that one that is optimized
to be chaotic, low collision probability and even distribution could be
faster.

